# Will the serial number on my Giant help identify the model ?



## KrisS (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a Giant OCR-C road bike which I purchased from the bike shop owner in 2007. I think it is a 2006 model. The serial number is GA6B054 but I can not find any place to look up these bikes on line by serial number. I am selling the bike and someone asked me which make it is. I don't know what to tell them. The bike shop has gone under so they are not a resource now. I am trying to be very up front and give a fair price. The bike is in very good condition and is well maintained. I am only selling it because the small frame is not suited for me at 5'6". I bought new Giant Avail from Roswell Bike's in Georgia. They appraised my old bike for about 900.00. I am asking 850.00. Can anyone help me figure out which model of OCR I have?​


----------



## cwoo86 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you just tried to google "Giant OCR (insert model year)" and look at the images? Just try out different years and see if you get something.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

If Giant does not have info on website that far back, try BikePedia.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Or just post a pic here. I've got a lot of older Giant catalogues.


----------

